# The Porch



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2013)

*A young blonde girl in her late teens, wanting  to earn

some extra  money for the summer, decided to hire

herself out as a "handy woman" and started canvass-

ing a nearby well-to-do neighborhood.

She went to the front door of the first house and asked 

the owner if he had any odd jobs for her to do.

"Well, I guess I could use somebody to paint the porch," 

he said. "How much will you charge me?"

Delighted, the girl quickly responded, "How about $50?"

The man agreed and told her that the paint and brushes 

and everything she would need were in the garage.

The man's wife, hearing the conversation, said to her 

husband, "Does she realize that our porch goes ALL the 

way around the house?"

"That's a bit cynical,  isn't it?" he responded.

The wife replied, "You're right. I guess I'm starting to 

believe all those dumb blonde jokes."

A few hours later the blonde came to the door to collect 

her money.

"You're finished  already?" the startled husband asked.

"Yes," the blonde replied, "and I even had paint left over 

so I gave it two coats."

Impressed, the man reached into his pocket for the $50 

and handed it to her along with a $10  tip.

"Thank you," the blonde said, "And, by the way, it's not a 

Porch,  it's a Lexus."*
​


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 10, 2013)

:icon_eek:  ....   DOHHHHHHHHH


----------



## fpmich (Dec 11, 2013)

Good one Dave.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 11, 2013)

Hilarious!!! It's fun to see more humor in the world! Thank you for this! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## seenred (Dec 11, 2013)

Good one!

Red


----------

